# Someone tried to hack my PCBSD forum account!



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 18, 2015)

```
Dear sk8harddiefast,

Someone has tried to log into your account on PC-BSD Forums with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: the ip address.

All the best,
PC-BSD Forums
```

Now what I should do? I send PM to admin


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 18, 2015)

If this is not a repeated situation and they didn't get in, then I guess you don't need to do anything. If you want to do something, change your password and make sure it is a good one.


----------



## da1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, you managed to piss someone off


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 20, 2015)

Οn PCBSD forums? I never login. Here? Why? If someone is pissed of with me for some reason, It could simply tell it!!!!


----------



## kpa (Feb 20, 2015)

Most likely it's an automated cracker script that tries the same username with known easy passwords (dictionary attack) on multiple related sites and if it succeeds on one site it will then try the same username/password combo on the other sites. One of the things that is not easy to comprehend on the internet if you haven't been around that long is that these attacks are not specifically directed at you but you were just selected at random by sheer coincidence. Maybe the fact that you have accounts that use the same username on multiple related sites also made you a more likely target.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree that these things are almost never personal. However, I've been lucky enough to not have any attacks like that which I know of and I've been online since before the www, and this is one of the very few sites where I don't use "Ole Juul". (the forum software wouldn't allow a space) Anyway, there's always new bots around. Perhaps it's time for me to change a few passwords.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2015)

sk8harddiefast, If you never login to your PC-BSD account then why are you worried about someone breaking into it? for thatm atter, why discuss it here rather than on the PC-BSD forums where the moderators can take note and do something about it?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 20, 2015)

Is not about the PCBSD Forum. Is about the action. If someone try to steal your pocket, maybe tomorrow try to steal your home too! And I mean my account here!
Also I sent mail to the administrator of PCBSD forums but still wanted to post it here too.


----------



## hitest (Feb 22, 2015)

I can completely understand why you're upset.  The hack attempt on your account is a violation.  However, the person was unsuccessful.  That means you have a good password.  If you feel unsettled you could change your password and make it more robust.


----------



## youngunix (Feb 22, 2015)

That's for sure would grind your gears for a few days making you think that someone is out there to get you. But I would take a breather and assess the situation:

*Who would try to do this?*: Like mentioned before, someone is angry with you. Check the threads you are participating in or your messages and see if any of your conversations got heated.

*What would they gain from hacking into a forum's account?*: They are probably trying to mess with you or have you open another account or just piss you off in turn (which at this moment, they succeeded).

*How do I prevent this?*: Change your email and password (something stronger and complicated), don't get carried away on these forums and start insulting members or posting things that would generate immature idiots that will try to hack into your account(s).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 22, 2015)

youngunix said:


> *How do I prevent this?*: Change your email and password (something stronger and complicated)


He can't prevent an attempt to login and his password was already strong enough to prevent access.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> He can't prevent an attempt to login and his password was already strong enough to prevent access.



Yup. Anyone in this thread could _try_ to log into anyone else's account right now. I could _try_ to log into the OP's account on this site right now. I won't succeed, but I could try, and the OP might get an email about it (I haven't looked into that yet). I've gotten emails for failed login attempts when I hit a wrong key while typing my own password. The perpetrator obviously can't access the account, and hasn't tried since, meaning it's almost certainly a bot that's moved on to its next thing.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 22, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Is not about the PCBSD Forum. Is about the action. If someone try to steal your pocket, maybe tomorrow try to steal your home too! And I mean my account here!
> Also I sent mail to the administrator of PCBSD forums but still wanted to post it here too.



Welcome to the internet. Where someone is trying to rob you blind on every action you do.


----------



## youngunix (Feb 23, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> He can't prevent an attempt to login and his password was already strong enough to prevent access.


It was pointed toward preventing a successful brute-force login not the action. Anyone knows that that you cannot prevent such actions no matter how hard you try.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 23, 2015)

youngunix No it wasn't. He asked how to prevent "this" which was an attempt to login. There is nothing he can do about it and changing his password won't help either. His password was never broken in the first place so. It is wise to change your password every so often but, for a forum, who cares? (To an extent)


----------



## protocelt (Feb 25, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It is wise to change your password every so often but, *for a forum, who cares*? (To an extent)


 I would disagree with this. You would be surprised how easily a person versed in the dark arts could put together a profile based of off what a lot of people would consider insignificant information and use that to turn your life into a circus should they choose. You can't of course prevent attempts as mentioned but can and most certainly should do your best to thwart them IMO.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 25, 2015)

The day someone turns drhowarddrfine against me is the day I change my user name. Good luck to anyone who wastes the time trying. You'll be entitled to my millions.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it is wise to discard forum memberships you don't use.  I recently did an audit, and removed quite a few old ones I was no longer interested in.  A surprisingly large number of them had already dropped me for inactivity (a good idea, I think). 

As far as the attempted login crack goes, try running an sshd on your public IP, and watch the logs!  If your ISP doesn't proxy you into a bubble, you'll see attempts every day, if not every hour or minute.


----------



## Adrian o (May 22, 2015)

change another passwords


----------

